# Upgrading my Series 2 Tivo HD



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello all,

I am looking to upgrade my S2 40 hour Tivo's hard drive. Wondering what the difficulty level of such a process is...

I am not extremely computer savvy, probably in the lowest 10% of tivocommunity frequent posters, but am more knowledgeable than most non tivocommunity peeps. I have never opened up a computer to do any sort of upgrades other than plugged in more RAM in my new laptop. It is a little difficult to explain my knowledge level, but for an example I was the first among my friends to get tivo, HDTV, and am their goto guy if something goes wrong with their technology. 

Technical terminology is fine, just avoid using abbreviations to make sure I get the idea. 

On a scale of 1 to 10, with 1 being setting up tivo for the first time and 10 being assembling your own computer, what are we looking at? 

Thanks as always,
E


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

So after a little more digging, I found all the info I need... looks like it is a little too difficult for me, I will probably just get an external hard drive and continue to use tivotogo and tivodesktop 

It was my dream to record every Law and Order episode to watch them back in order, as the middle seasons are not available on DVD, but tivotogo is so mindnumbingly slow.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

See if WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions helps. Or you could buy a disk drive pre-loaded with TiVo software ready to plug into your TiVo .


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The least expensive and easy thing would be to get a preconfigureed hard drive and install it yourself. They have step by step instruction for the installation in the TiVo. It's very easy to do.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The least expensive and easy thing would be to get a preconfigureed hard drive and install it yourself. They have step by step instruction for the installation in the TiVo. It's very easy to do.


NOT the least expensive option, but definitely the easiest, in this case.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

supasta said:


> NOT the least expensive option, but definitely the easiest, in this case.


I meant least expensive while also being easy. If he had more computer experience the easiest and least expensive would be to do everything himself.


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks all, purchasing a preloaded HD seems like a great solution... now where would I find one?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The TCF Store links at the top of the page. 
You can also try WeaKnees.com and PTVUpgrade.com / DVRUpgrade.com (Although IIRC they supply the TCF store.)


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

EVizzle said:


> purchasing a preloaded HD seems like a great solution... now where would I find one?


Ummm Gee .... cough, cough 


HomeUser said:


> Or you could buy a disk drive pre-loaded with TiVo software ready to plug into your TiVo .


----------

